# CATS



## star camera company (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## limr (Apr 14, 2020)

Blep!


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 14, 2020)

Happy shot!


----------



## terry_g (Apr 14, 2020)

They are wonderful creatures! I sure like mine.


----------



## star camera company (Apr 14, 2020)

Well actually they are devious creatures of the Devil that somehow conned humanity into liking them .  ;-)


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice cats..........


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 14, 2020)

Good lookin' kids Terry. 



star camera company said:


> Well actually they are devious creatures of the Devil that somehow conned humanity into liking them .  ;-)



That is no way to speak about our overlords!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice cats, wonderful eyes.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 15, 2020)

My son mocking me from the seat of the exercise bike as I was getting ready for work this morning.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 15, 2020)

It's always the yellow cats. Nice shot and good lookin' feller. What's his name?


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 15, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> It's always the yellow cats. Nice shot and good lookin' feller. What's his name?



Thanks Kirk, his name is Houdini, when he was a kitten he would disappear from one spot and reappear in another without us ever seeing him do it. These days he's  only good at making food disappear!


----------



## terry_g (Apr 16, 2020)

Thirty years ago my wife packed her bags and left me with three children 6, 8 and 11.
I did the lions share of raising them. I would drop them off at my former wife's place for the
weekend and come home to an empty house. The house seemed so empty after all the racket
three children make.
Then one day a homeless little black cat adopted us. I couldn't believe the difference it made
having a small furry person there the house was no longer empty.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2020)

Jack, around 2005.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2020)

My favorite cat ever, Little Man, around 2002. He died at age 18 in 2008. This was shot I believe on the Nikon D1 at f/5.3 with an AF 180 mm telephoto lens ( that info is contained in the file name).


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2020)

Baby girl, made it 17. Miss her.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 18, 2020)

Know that feeling too well JC.


----------



## ocalapilot (Apr 18, 2020)

This is Milo, 

He goes to work with me everyday. Walks (hunts) on a leash and rides in my truck like a dog. 

Please excuse the number of photos, I probably have thousands and couldn’t resist.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 22, 2020)

Is Milo a Bengal 
This is Tinka


Tinka is very much like the two dogs, he likes treats will run to the door if the bell goes
Wants to go out with the dogs for wee, wee’s 
He has been out all day now is sleepy, so we’re do you sleep, in the humans bed using their pillows


----------



## ocalapilot (Jul 20, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Is Milo a Bengal
> This is TinkaView attachment 190483
> Tinka is very much like the two dogs, he likes treats will run to the door if the bell goes
> Wants to go out with the dogs for wee, wee’s
> He has been out all day now is sleepy, so we’re do you sleep, in the humans bed using their pillows



Hi just saw your post, please excuse the very late reply.

Tinka is beautiful!

Milo is a Mokave Jag Cat.

The breeds do look very similar though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 20, 2020)

I open the door and told my cat to get out.  He went outside, sat for a sec, turned around and ran back into the house.  I have indoor cats, they have never been outside.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't like cats.  I had one, useless pet, grumpy, biting, scratching waste of space.  Lived till 17 and broke my bloody heart when I had to have him put down.


----------

